# Screw You, We're From TEXAS...



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

940550369930005064xxxx


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

:boom:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

You must have missed your buddy's thread. That makes 2 large flat rates though mg: This is going to be a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

this is going to be epic


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

more than 2......


Danfish98 said:


> You must have missed your buddy's thread. That makes 2 large flat rates though mg: This is going to be a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Awe a box with "a" stick in it.

ound:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Awe a box with "a" stick in it.
> 
> ound:


I'd like to see the cigar that requires a large flat rate to hold it lol.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

THey do say everything is bigger in Texas...


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

It aint good when u piss off.texans but really bad when they send out large boxes i aint messing with people.from texas


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

03Jarhead said:


> It aint good when u piss off.texans but really bad when they send out large boxes i aint messing with people.from texas


Haha, that's not what you said yesterday. I'm glad you've changed your mind hahaha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

just when I thought my mail lady couldn't hate me more.....

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, she doesn't hate you...I mean, yeah, after the Squid attack last year she wanted you dead, but let's face it, most people do...it's what keeps the Postal Service alive."

Herfabomber: "Good point"


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

smells like powdered BBQ sauce


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> just when I thought my mail lady couldn't hate me more.....
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, she doesn't hate you...I mean, yeah, after the Squid attack last year she wanted you dead, but let's face it, most people do...it's what keeps the Postal Service alive."
> 
> Herfabomber: "Good point"


If she gets mad just play her this.

Songs About Texas - YouTube


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Haha, that's not what you said yesterday. I'm glad you've changed your mind hahaha


I said i hated u not Texans but today u are all good


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> THey do say everything is bigger in Texas...


This is a myth, obviously started by a Texan. Compensating for inadequacies. It's most likely just a big box with lots of packing materials...and...maybe a single cigar.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

:cowboyic9: 0312 0090 0000 02*6 09*2 :eyebrows:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I just might have to keep an eye on this thread!!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

1ZX29WTEXAS5864535


^see what I did there


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure glad Texas is a really big state. :boom:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Bombs away! 

0311 1660 0002 1888 1626

Keep watching this thread...something epic is going to happen. LOL


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

This is definitely worth watching! Subscribed


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

So,....you're from Texas....and?!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

piperdown said:


> So,....you're from Texas....and?!!


... and where I live is almost as flat as Kansas...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm...depending on who is the recipient, another phrase may come to mind...

"Remember the Alamo"...that didn't end so well


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Packerjh said:


> Hmm...depending on who is the recipient, another phrase may come to mind...
> 
> "Remember the Alamo"...that didn't end so well


the Alamo was a battle... Texans won the war!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> the Alamo was a battle... Texans won the war!!!


You're not going to win this one though.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Why would anyone actually admit they're from Texas?


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

At least we are not from Ohio.......


gosh said:


> Why would anyone actually admit they're from Texas?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey - I love all you A-Holes! Stop the state bashing!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Hmm...depending on who is the recipient, another phrase may come to mind...
> 
> "Remember the Alamo"...that didn't end so well


AHHH - but we Texans also remember San Jacinto!

Alamo - killed
around 200 Texans and friends
around 500 Mexican soldiers
ended 03/6/1836

On 04/21/1836 The Battle of San Jacinto - lasted 18 minutes
killed
630 Mexican solbiers
9 Texans


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

gosh said:


> Why would anyone actually admit they're from Texas?


I will admit it everyday for the rest of my life...I live in the Great Republic of Texas....remember never ask a man where he is from...if he is from Texas...he will tell you...if he's not...why embarrass him!!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

mturnmm said:


> if he is from Texas...he will tell you...if he's not...why embarrass him!!


And you wonder why everyone hates Texas. :biggrin1:


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

tick.....................tick......................tick......................

9405 5036 9930 0052 0597 89


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't forget the Battle of Gonzales (2 October 1835). While only one casualty, it was an important moment in history.

"Come and Take It!"


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

gosh said:


> And you wonder why everyone hates Texas. :biggrin1:


I know a lot of people don't like Texas. I find comfort in that truthfully. You see, where I live we get duststorms sometimes in the spring, it usually gets unbearably hot in the summer, and the winter will bring us an icestorm from time to time that basically locks down the roads. I hope all of that is enough to make folks think twice before moving here.

I mean when you combine the above with the facts that I don't pay a state income tax, can play golf at least a day or two in the winter months, wear shorts probably 8 months out of the year, and can drive to 2 different cigar shops within 5 minutes; it's really just not a place that everybody needs to live.

:wave:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ezred said:


> I know a lot of people don't like Texas. I find comfort in that truthfully. You see, where I live we get duststorms sometimes in the spring, it usually gets unbearably hot in the summer, and the winter will bring us an icestorm from time to time that basically locks down the roads. I hope all of that is enough to make folks think twice before moving here.
> 
> I mean when you combine the above with the facts that I don't pay a state income tax, can play golf at least a day or two in the winter months, wear shorts probably 8 months out of the year, and can drive to 2 different cigar shops within 5 minutes; it's really just not a place that everybody needs to live.
> 
> :wave:


Yeah and those 2 shops only sale Ron mexicos and swishers. Its Horrible !!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

FWTX said:


> AHHH - but we Texans also remember San Jacinto!
> 
> Alamo - killed
> around 200 Texans and friends
> ...


It helps when your enemy underestimates you and decide to take a nap.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

gosh said:


> And you wonder why everyone hates Texas. :biggrin1:


Who hates Texas?

These individuals must be mistaken...


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> It's most likely just a big box with lots of packing materials...and...maybe a single cigar.


now that would be really funny. box in a box in a box in a box in a box with a corona inside


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Hmm...depending on who is the recipient, another phrase may come to mind...
> 
> "Remember the Alamo"...that didn't end so well


Just pointing this out to everyone that the people tortured and killed at the Alamo were from the South (mostly TN and KY). The cry was not solely for Texans but for all Americans as we were trying to grab that territory from Mexico.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my idea on this post f all u haters I would rather live in texas if it wasn't hot as balls. shit the gun laws down there are awesome steak is better. If i could take a job doing what i am doing down there tomorrow I would move in a heart beat I love texas


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> Bombs away!
> 
> 0311 1660 0002 1888 1626
> 
> Keep watching this thread...something epic is going to happen. LOL


Damn straight.....


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Just pointing this out to everyone that the people tortured and killed at the Alamo were from the South (mostly TN and KY). The cry was not solely for Texans but for all Americans as we were trying to grab that territory from Mexico.


John - here is the list List of Alamo defenders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
There were men from all over the USA and territories including quite a few from New York and Pennsylvania along with many Europeans, notably England, Ireland, and Scotland.

You could justifiably call it a land grab - but in reality the south west area of Texas is arid with little to no ground water and at that time was sparsely populated by Mexicans and the majority of it lay fallow - a very rough region to try and make a living. Mexico City pretty much paid it no attention until it was pointed out that several hundred soon to be Texans had moved in and seemed to be making a go of it - that's when the conflict began - within a few months a couple hundred Mexican soldiers moved north and increased the Mexican population of the area tenfold - sort of a joke really.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Concrete dries faster in Texas, Bread rises faster in Texas, our ovens are Sh!t Hot!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

abhoe said:


> Concrete dries faster in Texas, Bread rises faster in Texas, our ovens are Sh!t Hot!


Top bad the people are so slow...
oh and concrete doesn't dry it hydrates.... Duh..,


----------

